
TPC-H Benchmark: Apache Spark vs. SnappyData - plamb
https://www.snappydata.io/blog/tpc-h-benchmark-apache-spark-vs-snappydata
======
knmeta
That performance is snappy, indeed. Good stuff, SnappyData!

------
bisen-piyush_22
Nice job Snappydata team :)

